# stuck at hp logo screen



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

hi huys, here's my problem.. i had webos and cm7 3.5 and everything was running fine.. i was stupid to try arch linux on it using this tutorial : https://github.com/crimsonredmk/ArchLinuxARM-TouchPad/blob/master/Installation.md

arch linux run fine and cm7 too .. but when i connect touchpad to pc to transfer some files, it said incorrect parameter.. Using a file manager on cm7, i could not create folders... so i decided to webos doctor my touchpad... webos doctor successfully... but when i tried to connect touchpad to pc... the pc shows removable drive but could not open it.. asked me to format it.. formatted it... and could not boot my touchpad anymore. it's stuck on hp logo screen... did another webos doctor... went fine.. but when connected to pc... asked me to format again... formatted again... and same prob.. stuck on hp logo screen... help plz


----------

